# [RISOLTO] funzione open non riuscita

## looca

Ennesimo mio tentativo di installare G    :Mr. Green: 

Nella fase d'installazione di Portage riscontro questo errore:

```
wget ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/snapshots/portage-20110912.tar.xz

--2011-09-13 21:40:55--  ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/snapshots/portage-20110912.tar.xz

           => "portage-20110912.tar.xz"

Risoluzione di gentoo.inode.at... 81.223.20.162

Connessione a gentoo.inode.at|81.223.20.162|:21... connesso.

Accesso come utente anonymous ... Login eseguito!

==> SYST ... fatto.   ==> PWD ... fatto.

==> TYPE I ... fatto.  ==> CWD (1) /source/snapshots ... fatto.

==> SIZE portage-20110912.tar.xz ... 36368848

==> PASV ... fatto.   ==> RETR portage-20110912.tar.xz ... fatto.

Lunghezza: 36368848 (35M) (non autorevole)

100%[=================================================================>] 36.368.848   743K/s   in 49s     

2011-09-13 21:41:45 (729 KB/s) - "portage-20110912.tar.xz" salvato [36368848]

 usr # tar xvjf /mnt/gentoo/portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

tar (child): /mnt/gentoo/portage-latest.tar.bz2: funzione "open" non riuscita: No such file or directory

tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now

tar: Child returned status 2

tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now

```

Suggerimenti? Ripartire daccapo?   :Cool: Last edited by looca on Wed Sep 14, 2011 7:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

semplicemente dice che il file non esiste, e giustamente visto che hai scaricato uno snapshot con data e stai cercando invece di estarne uno chiamato latest

----------

## looca

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

grazie... chiedo venia per queste domande da n00bio.

Per quelli come me ci vorrebbe una sezione a parte, tipo "angolo della vergogna"...

 :Idea: 

A tal proposito, ora vado nelle sezione "discussione" per fare una proposta...

----------

## ago

In definitiva: 

```
tar xJf /mnt/gentoo/portage-20110912.tar.xz -C /mnt/gentoo/usr
```

Attenzione alla " J " maiuscola.

Metti risolto se va tutto liscio

----------

